# Watching uk tv in nz



## mackers26 (Feb 25, 2013)

I know this question has been asked before but whats the best way to watch uk tv? We have tried a few different ones, expat shield, Hola, uktv abroad. Some worked for a while but some not at all. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. We're not fussed about paying for it, NZ tv is rubbish!

Cheers:couch2:


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

Unotelly.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Here's what I do:

We have two smart TVs (both Samsung). One is set to the UK "apps" so it has BBC iPlayer, BBC Sport, ITV, 4, etc. 
We subscribe to unblockus, which allows us to set the TV so it appears to be in the UK. 
We can watch everything on demand there and the BBC Sport app has a lot of live streams for things like Olympics or Commonwealth Games

We have one of our computers set up so we can "switch" it to a UK setting and stream live content through the TV as well. 

We also have an Igloo box, which gives us 11 satellite/cable channels for $20 a month. The box cost another $100. It uses digital-to-air signal so the channels are picked up from the air here in Auckland. In HD. That gives us BBC World News plus UKTV (BBC ex-pat channel) and BBC Knowledge. 

In Canada we paid about $100 for cable TV; so $25/month (US$5 for unblock us plus the cost of Igloo) seems great value.


----------

